# Gibson Les Paul 60s VOS



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

I think this is a reasonable price even with the refret. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

@Glenn-Whiffen


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

That’s a very good price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t need it, but I’m tempted.


----------



## KHaigB (Oct 31, 2020)

nice!


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Wish that one was local.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Westhaver said:


> Wish that one was local.


Funny...
I’m wishing it _wasn’t_. 😆


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Do it.


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

Iirc, 2012 was the year Gibson used two piece fingerboards. 2013 and on was back to 1 piece.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Do it.


C’mon…
You know that doesn’t actually work unless you dig up the Ben Stiller gif.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

This one is still listed. Really surprised at that. Maybe there is more than meets the eye and it’s priced right.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds lke the neck is like a banana, probable signs of neglect.
I wonder if that's why the binding is splitting by the frets.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Sounds lke the neck is like a banana, probable signs of neglect.
> I wonder if that's why the binding is splitting by the frets.


ya, a refret is weird on an otherwise new looking guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Plus, the kind of buyer looking at a Custom Shop Historic reissue is probably also the same type turned off by stainless steel frets on a ‘60 VOS.


----------

